# Popcorn ceiling



## boman47k

> you sleep you'll snore real heavy





> you feel tried alot more





> falling asleep just watching


...

I scare my wife with the noises I make while sleeping. Ever listen to yourself snore? Kind of strange! Especially while sitting on the couch in the daytime or a waiting room somewhere. 53 here.


----------



## bert0168

> you sleep you'll snore real heavy





> you feel tried alot more





> falling asleep just watching TV


Could be from exposure but I had the same symptoms. Got a sleep study done and found I had severe SLEEP APNEA. Not an exposure issue. Put me on an apnea machine I use at night.......

No more snoring, no more tired in the AM, no more falling asleep at weird times (like sitting in the truck at the end of the day in my driveway)

Trust me, talk to your Dr. about it

Not trying to hijack the thread, just help and inform


----------



## boman47k

> SLEEP APNEA


Actually, that is what we sort of suspect here. Although I do have scarred lungs. Doc seems to think it is scar tissue from pnuemonia. Only thinig is, I do not remember having pnuemonia. So, I don't know. Might be something from textile. I guess I need to see a lung specialist.


----------



## Frankawitz

Yeah, it could be that but I really don't care one way or the other. As for seeing a Doctor boy that is a laugh and a half, I haven't seen the inside of a clinic or hospital now in ten years, and before that it was 20 years, I don't believe in Doctors or the Medical field. besides I have no Insurance never had any so why should I start worrying about my health at this point, both of my parents died when they were 63 and I'm 51 now so I don't have that much longer Also you can only live one day at a time, I don't plan to have much of a future:laughing: Like they say stick a fork in me I'm done with this life.:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe

I know of a large plastering outfit in KC that had 2 semi-trailers full of asbestos fireproofing and were still spraying it in the mid 90's
If the SoB was alive today Id kick his ass......we were told it was sprayed wet so it was ok, problem was the mixing and disposal of the dusty bags that concerns me now

Point being i wouldnt count on an 1980 date on determining if its asbestos or not


----------



## boman47k

Frankawitz said:


> Yeah, it could be that but I really don't care one way or the other. As for seeing a Doctor boy that is a laugh and a half, I haven't seen the inside of a clinic or hospital now in ten years, and before that it was 20 years, I don't believe in Doctors or the Medical field. besides I have no Insurance never had any so why should I start worrying about my health at this point, both of my parents died when they were 63 and I'm 51 now so I don't have that much longer Also you can only live one day at a time, I don't plan to have much of a future:laughing: Like they say stick a fork in me I'm done with this life.:thumbsup:


I get your drift there. I was first aware of this thing somewhere in the mid nineties. Doc said something about maybe some emphsematic changes. Had a pre surgical checkup before hip replacement in 98 or 99. This condition was much more visible then. Looks like spider webs. I'm not even sure he recognized the change that even I think I noticed. He was a little perplexed with it. Enough to order an MRI of the lungs. I am definitely not aware of any pnuemonia between the two checkups. He did say it was not asbestosis.


----------



## Houston's

Frankawitz said:


> Here's something that you may want to check into, The EPA has Laws on the books that ANY Contractor that scraps or opens a ceiling or wall larger then 2'x2' and the house was built before 1989 the Home Owner has to be told that due to the age of their house that there could be Asbestoes and Lead base paints. as for popcorn ceilings we use to spray them in the 1980's and some of our mix had asbestoes added cause if makes the mud flow and it is also added to plaster cause it helps the plaster smooth out and plus it adds fire protection. Back in the day they used it in almost every product made. the stuff was added to floor tile, ceiling tiles, exterior siding, insulation and the list goes on. I have a dust collector when we do jobs like these. this machine pulls 1500 cu ft per minute, so it keeps the dust in the area we are working. We also use a garden sprayer to wet the popcorn before we scrape it. just make sure you wear a mask, I have dealt with this stuff for 25 years since I started doing repairs, I would run into it all the time. As for be exsposed to it, well you wont know for 20 years or so, your breath comes hard sometimes and when you sleep you'll snore real heavy, my Family members say I sound like Grizzly Bear when I sleep. My son had a friend spend the night when he lived here and the kid thought there was a bear in the house, when my son told him, it's my old man sleeping dude. So you have a while before you'll see any changes. as you get older(I'm 51) you feel tried alot more, I find myself falling asleep just watching the news or something. My girlfriend says she gets scared when I'm sleeping cause she says I quit breathing for like 30 seconds and then I take a deep breath and then she says I start breathing again. I don't know cause I'm asleep.:whistling Just make sure you wear a mask, that's all I can say, that's like plain old drywall mud will get you cause of the Silica sand in it. and you guys that use Durabond the Mica in this tuff will rot your teeth and you'll taste metal, so I would say to all of you put a mask on your face when your sanding or scraping any mud or plaster, also if you can get a dust collector this will protect your customers and their Family. Good luck:thumbsup:


 
What is a good dust collector and where to buy? i was thing to day i need to get one. 
Thanks Houston
GO LSUarty:


----------

